# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Schizofrenia paranoidalna

## PejoCorporation

Witam!!!Mam pytanie...
Jestem chory na schizofrenie paranoidalną przyjmuje lek ketrel 200mg,olasyn 10mg i zastrzyki trilafon,troszke zle się czuje po tych lekach...a pytanie dotyczy leku,jaki jest najlepszy lek na schizofrenie?

----------


## Krzysztof

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak najlepszy lek na schizofrenię - najlepszy to taki, dzięki któremu u danego pacjenta schizofrenia jest dobrze kontrolowana oraz występuje jak najmniej działań niepożądanych. Odnośnie tego, że źle się czujesz po wspomnianych lekach - niestety neuroleptyki stosowane w leczeniu schizofrenii mają dużo działań niepożądanych i często nie da się ich w 100% uniknąć, ważne by poinformować o ich wystąpieniu lekarza, tak, by dawka była odpowiednio dobrana. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,wydaje mi się że ludzie których mijam na ulicy smieją się ze mnie,że o mnie mowią.Często zmieniam prace dlatego bo czuje sie nie akceptowany przez ludzi tam pracujących,boje się przejsc obok grupy ludzi bo wiem ze bede mial wrażenie ze o mnie mowią albo gdy zaczną  się smiać będe myslał ze smieją sie ze mnie.w takim wypadku czekam w poblizu aż sobie pójdą.uciekam z balkonu gdy widze jak ktoś się zbliża.

----------


## sebol

Witam,wydaje mi się że ludzie których mijam na ulicy smieją się ze mnie,że o mnie mowią.Często zmieniam prace dlatego bo czuje sie nie akceptowany przez ludzi tam pracujących,boje się przejsc obok grupy ludzi bo wiem ze bede mial wrażenie ze o mnie mowią albo gdy zaczną się smiać będe myslał ze smieją sie ze mnie.w takim wypadku czekam w poblizu aż sobie pójdą.uciekam z balkonu gdy widze jak ktoś się zbliża.

----------


## ewa blaszczyk@wp.pl

jestem w totalnym szoku,ponieważ takiej choroby nie ma.LEKARZE radze do książek,ponieważ dajecie ludziom lekii na to,że mówią prawde i opowiadają swoje życie.to temat rzeka,wykreślijcie tą chorobe z rejestru chorób,po pacjent ma prawo do własnego zdania i to nie musi być fachowe,a wasza wiedza jest książkowa i tylko często teoretyczna,byłam w różnych szpitalach,ciekawe na co,naoglądałam się i wielu udawało,to było widać,tym zdrowym niesłusznie oskarżonym dokuczano i sypano dziwne prochy,a tymi co byli naprawde chorzy nie zajmowano się,to istny cholocaust.NAJLEPSZA I ZARAZEM NAJGORSZA metoda,aby się nie zmęczyć i od razu wydac wyrok,tak najlepiej,podac lekki i finał tylko jaki,odwrotny,oj lekarze,wy nie macie wyczucia za grosz a instynktu wcale,kto WAM dał pieczątkii,piekarz?...jest może dwóch normalnych lekarzy w kraju i tak w każdej dziedzinie i dlatego wszędzie nerwy,zamieszanie i bzdury,a dużo ludzii niestety b.prostych,ale to nie ich wina,tylko jakie są skutkii jeśli zajmują się tym co mają nieprawidłowo...podac lekii i tej dziedzinie wymaga niesamowitej prawidłowościi i celowości oceny choroby,mam znowu kogoś uczyć???stałe zamieszania wszędzie i strata czasu nie na to co trzeba,ile ja straciłam czasu na chorych ludzi obserwując ich problemy,a fachowcy stale nie tak,ta empatia,psycholodzy żenada itd,oj,oj,oj...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam pytanie:Czy mogę zmienić leki na sam lorafen i tylko doraźnie ? Czy jest "on" uzależniający i szkodliwy ? 
Mam schizofrenie paranolidalną i do końca nie jestem pewien czy tą chorobę mam. Biorę leki regularnie clopixsol w zastrzykach co 2 tygodnie i doraźnie tisercin .Kiedyś brałem lorafen i schizy przechodziły po 15 minutach .Teraz męczę się godz. dwie lub więcej ,raz na tydzień lub częściej .Myślę że to jest od tych leków ,a nawet jestem pewien . Tak byłbym zdrowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Eva ma rację nawet świętą rację

----------


## sertralinka

Witam  :Smile:  Czy ktoś z was zażywał Klozapol? Biorę go na noc w dawsce 150 mg, ale rano nie mogę się dobudzić a w czasie snu ledwo mogę się podnieść. Czy ktoś z was miał podobnie. Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## nnn123

Jak ww. Krzysztof napisał, trzeba skonsultować się z lekarzem. Najpewniej inna dawka albo jakiś dodatkowy lek.




> ...w czasie snu ledwo mogę się podnieść...


Qrcze, lewitujesz we śnie?  :Wink:

----------


## mrozik29105

Witam. Mam brata chorego na schizofrenie paranoidalną do tego ma epilepsje, leczył się już u kilku lekarzy,ale szczerze to żadnych efektów nie widać. Czy ktoś zna lekarza który pomoże mojemu bratu?

----------


## nnn123

1. Zakładać nowy temat i dopiero wtedy pisać.
2. Podać miejscowość lub chociaż województwo/gminę.
3. Zakładać nowy temat i dopiero wtedy pisać.

----------


## sertralinka

> Jak ww. Krzysztof napisał, trzeba skonsultować się z lekarzem. Najpewniej inna dawka albo jakiś dodatkowy lek.
> 
> 
> 
> Qrcze, lewitujesz we śnie?


Nie, nie lewituje  :Smile:  ale jak się przebudzę chociażby w nocy to ledwo co mogę ręką poruszać czy inną częścią ciała... Jak na razie to próbuje się przebudzać jak muszę wstać ale z trudem to idzie...

----------


## nnn123

Jeśli nie czujesz się wtedy osłabiona, ale masz mało "pary" w mięśniach to się nazywa miastenia - albo wina mięśni albo ukł. nerwowego, albo coś co nie jest miastenią czyli bradykardia albo hipotensja. Wróżką nie jestem  :Smile:

----------


## sertralinka

> Jeśli nie czujesz się wtedy osłabiona, ale masz mało "pary" w mięśniach to się nazywa miastenia - albo wina mięśni albo ukł. nerwowego, albo coś co nie jest miastenią czyli bradykardia albo hipotensja. Wróżką nie jestem


Dzięki  :Smile:  będę się jakoś próbowała mobilizować. Może to przejdzie z czasem jak organizm się przyzwyczai do leku, chociaż lek biorę już spory okres czasu (od grudnia).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam na imię Rafał opisze swój przypadek moze ktoś udzieli mi jakiś słusznych wskazówek na temat tej choroby       Ta cała schizofremia pojawiła sie umnie w wieku 20 lat i do dnia dzisiejszego nie potrafię sobie wytłumaczyć co sie ze mną działo i czym dokonca było spowodowane od dziecka w moim domu były sprzeczki miedzy ojcem a mama i moim rodzeństwem mój ojciec nadużywał alkohol wyjeżdzał zagranice bił Mamę a my jako dzieci na to wszystko patrzyliśmy w wieku 16 lat moja mama z siostrami wyjechała dobdrugiego mężczyzny z którym ułożyła sobie życie ja zostałem u ojca stwierdziłem ze nie bedzie mi wstanie nic zrobić czułem sie juz dorosły i wystarczajaco silny by sobie z nim poradzić dwa lata sie z nim wojowałem wysłuchując jak mnie wyzywa i siusta do gardła każdego dnia powtarzając bym sie wynosił z jego domu az wreszcie tak i sie stało wyjechałem w wieku 18 lat do Luksemburga i tam juz zostałem i pracowałem zostawiajac za sobą problemy dzieciństwa i rodziny zrobiłem sie samolubny patrzyłem na siebie by mi było dobrze miałem prace dom miłe słowo od obcych ludzi zero problemów złości i nerwów po 2 latach pobytu w Luksemburgu doszło do mnie to ze moja matka razem z 3 siostrami cierpi w Polsce przez faceta z którym sie związała nagle zaczelem sie tym strasznie zamartwiać  próbując im pomoc poprzez załatwienia pracy i szkoły w obcym kraja dla nich zabrałem sie do ciężkej pracy pracowałem ponad siły mało spałem az któregoś dnia w pracy na budowie z wycieńczenia zemdlałem koledzy z pracy próbowali mi pomoc mnie ocucić wezwali karetkę w karetce reanimowali mnie po obudzeniu sie w szpitalu majaczylem o rożnych niestworzonych rzeczach az słońcu lekarzom sie naprzykrzyłem i wysłali mnie do niemieckiej placówki która sie zajmuje ludźmi psychicznie chorymi przewożąc mnie byłem odurzony jakimiś lekami by dojechać tam bez uciążliwości zostałem tam juz 3 miesiące pierwsze co przydzielili do mnie lekarza który był Polakiem by sie umieć ze mną porozumieć mój język niemiecki nie był na tyle dobry by dokonca wytłumaczyć co mi jest z każdego dnia robiłem sie coraz to mniej wydolny na cokolwiek dostawałem tabletki psychotropowe po 2 miesiącach wyglądałem jak warzywo przytyłem byłem strasznie osłupiały bez życia jak zombi po tym pobycie w tym miejscu którego nigdy nie zapomnę trafiłem do domu w Polsce pierwsze dni byłem u swojej dziewczyny która była ze mną 2 lata do tego momentu i jeszcze rok czasu udało jej sie  ze mną wytrzymać po kilkubdniach zaczęły sie lecz problemy leki miałem trudności z oddychaniem dusiłem sie bałem sie wszystkiego własnego cienia czułem sie jak kula u nogi nic nie miało dla mnie sensu rodzina stwierdziła ze dalej wyślą mnie do szpitala by miś postawić na nogi i tak tez sie stało po kolejnym miesiącu w polskim psychiatryku wyszedłem i zaczelem funkcjonować po paru miesiącach odstawiłem zalecane mi tabletki zaczelem popijać sobie alkohol powoli mój związek z moja dziewczyna sie rozpadł wytrzymałem tak rok czasu i znowu wyjechałem za granice do Niemiec i sytuacja powtórzyła sie ponownie znowu pracowałem do wyczerpania bez tchu mało snu alkohol po  tym trafiłem znowu do polski do szpitala w którym mnie juz znano z tamtąd z kolei przewieźli mnie do Choroszczy i tam juz zostałem 3 miesiące lecz tam doszło do mnie ze mosze sie wziasc nie za życie swoich bliskich tylko za swoje wszystko straciłem poprzez problemy innych prace możliwość wrócenia do niej rzeczy na które pracowałem. Po wyjściu ze szpitala z Choroszczy przyjmowałem klozapol moja mama juz wtedy uwolniła sie od swojego faceta który rujnował jej psychikę i wynajęła mieszkanie w mieście wraz. Z siostrami mieszkaliśmy sobie skromnie razem ja osowiały i śpiący każdego dnia po 15 godzin trwało to dość długo pare miesięcy cieżko było mi cokolwiek zaplanować moim jedynym celem w życiu byl sen mama cieżko wiązała koniec z końcem az nagle pojawiła sie jej matka czyli moja babcia która całe życie znajdowała sie zdała od nas wszystkich pojawiając sie w naszym życiu na nowo pomogła nam stanąć na nogi kupując nam mięszkanie wszystko sie zaczęło układać ja chcąc wrócić do normalnego życia oszukiwałem matkę ze biorę tabletki wypluwając je co rano i po wstaniu z łóżka wyrzucając do kibla z dnia na dzień polepszalo mi sie zaczelem pracować pierw na cmentarzu przy pomnikach ale i przy pochówku ludzi kroczek po kroczku z myślą ze mam nie uleczalna chorobę stawiałem jej czoła pozniej pracowałem na dachach udało mi sie odzyskać prawojazdy które mi zabrano poprzez chorobę mimo ze testy psychotropowe przeszedłem. Pozytywnie lecz biorąc ten lek nic nie znaczyły po drugim teście i dawcę zmiejszonej oddano mi prawojazdy po roku czasu znowu z lekkim strachem w oczach wyjechałem do szwajcari lecz tym razem bez żadnych nałogów odstawiłem alkohol na dobre w szwajcari znalazłem sie dzięki znajomej koleżanki mamy jadąc tam tez do końca nie wiedziałem do jakiej pracy jadę po drodze sie dowiedziałem moja praca polegała na chodzeniu od drzwi do drzwi z obrazkami które wciskałem ludziom udając chorego niesłyszącego po paru dniach zrezygnowałem z tej pracy i dzięki nowo poznanemu Grekowi zaczelem pracować na gospodarstwie po kilku miesiącach lwrocilem do polski pracowałem dalej w Polsce przy kostce brukowej i po paru miesiącach wyjechałem do Niemiec dziś mam juz 27 lat własna firmę budowlana zonę i synka 7 miesięcznego nie pije alkoholu nie pale papierosów mam sie dobrze lekarstw nie biorę juz 4 lata nie mam żadnych nawrotów co prawda lek zawsze jakiś jest ale myśle trzeźwo i nie dopuszczam do sie je myśli ze choroba która u mnie zdiagnozowano przemknie nadepnął kontrole czasami tez zastanawiam sie czy Wogole mam ta chorobę moze to było tylko załamanie nerwowe i poprzez zła diagnozę tak to sie wszystko potoczyło każdy lekarz tłumacz swoją regionie ze osoba chora na schizofremie bedzie sie upierała mimo wszystko ze ma ta chorobę ja jestem innego zdania po to są lekarzami by dawać racjonalne wytłumaczenia chce tylko dać wam wszystkim dobra radę obierzcie sobie dany cel odstawcze wszystko co jest złe dążcie do tego celu nie zważając na nic a uda sie wam ludzie zdrowi maja niekiedy problemy wszystko co nas otacza na to wpływa widzisz ze środowisko cie przytłacza zmień je mi sie udało uda sie i tobie powodzenia za 20 lat będę mógł więcej powiedzieć na ten temat planuje postawić dom w Niemczech i w Polsce jak dojdę do tego odezwę sie lek przed tym ze choroba moze wrócić jest każdego dnia .

----------


## marcin147

chialbym zeby ludzie to swadectwo za uwage ze nie raz lekarze sie mogom mylic miłalem to na swojm przykłdzie podaj z zycia to swiadectwo moze to pomorze... schizofremikom....... wyrzekni sie wszystkich zlych duchow kture mogą być w tobie wimie jezusa wyrzekni sie wszelich praw jakie złe duchy mogły sobie roscić do twojego zycia w imie jezusa i powiedz zamieniam wszelkie przeklenstwa na błogosławiestwa mów wyrzucem je z siebie w imie jezusa wiele razy powtarzaj i zobacz co bedzie się działo idz do spowiedzi zrob i dobry rachunek summienia z całego zycia przyjmuj komunie swietą załuj za wszystkie grzechy z całego zycia ja tesz słyszałem głosy byłem ulekarza stwierdzili ze schizofremia paranoidalna byłem wszpitalu psychiatrycznym okazało sie po czasie ze to były złe duchy i terz słyszałem głosy na poczatku przyjmowałem leki i nie pomagały ale sie spowiadałem modliłem sie przyjmowałem komunie swietą komunia swieta doda ci sił do znoszenie tego wszystkiego i wyszła prawda ze to złe duchy wytwarzały te głosy wemnie i w głowie

----------


## nieboapiekło

Do roku 1990 homoseksualizm był w rejestrze WHO zaliczany w poczet chorób leczonych farmakologicznie. Tak samo jest ze schizofrenią w naszych czasach. Słyszenie i widzenie jest zdolnością a nie chorobą, wszystkie negatywne jej skutki można zniweczyć silną wolą. Wtedy zostają już tylko pozytywy bycia wyjątkową jednostką. Polecam samoleczenie bez udziału farmakologii, jestem 5 lat po epizodzie psychotycznym i trzymam się nieźle, mam pracę i udane życie osobiste a do tego ekstra dodatki typu prekognicja, wewnętrzne doradztwo i rozczytywanie ludzi, nie biorę żadnych leków. Polecam być silnym.

----------


## stalker8

> Tak samo jest ze schizofrenią w naszych czasach. Słyszenie i widzenie jest zdolnością a nie chorobą, wszystkie negatywne jej skutki można zniweczyć silną wolą. Wtedy zostają już tylko pozytywy bycia wyjątkową jednostką. Polecam samoleczenie bez udziału farmakologii, jestem 5 lat po epizodzie psychotycznym i trzymam się nieźle, mam pracę i udane życie osobiste a do tego ekstra dodatki typu prekognicja, wewnętrzne doradztwo i rozczytywanie ludzi, nie biorę żadnych leków. Polecam być silnym.


Pewnie, że tak... - silnym. Tylko uważaj, żebyś sobie ucha nie chlastnął przypadkiem jak słynny malarz dekadencki oraz jego kolega, który wojażował z paniami na Tahiti (czy jak to się pisze), mało się przejmując swoim losem. Ale to w "naszych czasach" nie przejdzie (- komuś przeszło?).

Natomiast mnie zdarza się jeszcze przypajacować na tym forum i stąd takie sytuacje - jak przywołanie tego tematu (domyślam się); co jakiś czas ktoś tutaj straszy, wywlekając kwestię farmako-terapii. Mnie brak jakichkolwiek "zdolności" - nic już przed sobą nie udaję, że mógłbym dążyć do czegoś, aby być w czymś "dobrym" - dobrze przez innych postrzeganym, wartościowym.

----------


## niezarejestrowany

powiem na czym polega z schizofrenia przez grzechy ciesz-kie zwiąski nie sakramentalne ma zły duch ma przystęp może przeniknąć do głowy i sobie tam gadać tak powstają  te głosy tak zwane rozczepienie jaźni która medycyna nie może wyjaśnić i nazywa to z schizofrenia a najczęściej ludzie nie wierzą i lecza się do końca życia trojąc swój organizm zły duch jest inteligentny i przez tabletki jakie zażywają przez a jakiś czas mogą nie gadać i milczeć w człowieku nieraz pomaga spowiedz dokładna z całego z :Smile: ycia z wszystkich grzechów

----------

